# Surgery Monday - Hubby is awesome! :)



## lovebunnyAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey everyone!

Tomorrow starts the adventure! I go to the hospital at 10am for pre op testing. Before that, a group of our friends are taking us out to Cracker Barrel for breakfast. Also, hubby has a mini vacation planned for us after pre op testing at a resort casino a few hours away, so we can relax for the weekend! I am sooo getting a massage!!

We will be coming back late Saturday, and I will be getting everything ready for surgery and mother in law's arrival on Sunday. I so lucked out on my MIL! She is so supportive and loves me almost as much as she loves her son!

So, please keep your fingers crossed for us. I admit, I am still nervous about this whole thing, but maybe losing some money at the casino will cure that!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Good for you! Enjoy yourself! I am glad you have lots of supportive people around you!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Best of luck!


----------



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

Good luck and have fun on your pre-op vacation


----------



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

Pre-op vacation...LOVE IT....enjoy and have fun. Sounds like you're already the "big winner" with such a loving hubby and MIL!!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lovebunnyAL said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Tomorrow starts the adventure! I go to the hospital at 10am for pre op testing. Before that, a group of our friends are taking us out to Cracker Barrel for breakfast. Also, hubby has a mini vacation planned for us after pre op testing at a resort casino a few hours away, so we can relax for the weekend! I am sooo getting a massage!!
> 
> ...


Wishing you the very best!!! Sounds like you will be going into surgery w/ a smile on your face!


----------



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

Fun! My DH and I are doing something similar. We are heading to Vegas for a few days before my surgery as my "last hoorah" before my TT on the 21st. Have a good time and good luck in surgery!!


----------



## lovebunnyAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you everyone!!

We got back a few hours ago. Now trying to get the house in order. Kinda tough because all I want to do is SLEEP!!! I am just ready for all this to be over with!

Bunny


----------

